# Slinkys!



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Does anyone make a better electric guitar string than Ernie Ball SLINKYS ?


----------



## Devon8822 (Mar 20, 2007)

No... all the strings come from the same factories, so they are all the same anyways... alot of people dont know this or just dont believe it, and say that they are all unique though. Slinkys are the most common along with di addarios, really theres not really a difference, they are both great, you should worry about what gauge is your favorite.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Always been partial to GHS Boomers myself....


----------



## chesterb (May 28, 2006)

I honestly did notice a tone difference when I went to Dean Markley Blue Steels. It was just one of those things... Love at first strum


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have DR Pure Blues, which are all nickel, and I did notice a difference. It was slight, but I definitely noticed it.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

That's how I feel about the slinky's even over the XL's!:banana: 
10's on my LP's , 9's on Freeway & Jackson.:rockon2:


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Devon8822 said:


> No... all the strings come from the same factories, so they are all the same anyways... alot of people dont know this or just dont believe it, and say that they are all unique though. Slinkys are the most common along with di addarios, really theres not really a difference, they are both great, you should worry about what gauge is your favorite.


Meh I'm with ya, strings are pretty much all the same, it's the gauge that matters. Elixirs are the only noticeably different strings, since they have a coating and all.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I have been using slinky's since 1989. Just this past year I started using GHS boomers and the new strings from Dunlop. To be honest, after a few dozen packs of the GHS & dunlops I cant really tell much difference.

The reason I changed was I can get the GHS and Dunlop's about a buck a pack cheaper. They are as good IMO.

AJC


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

yea same reason I switched to the Boomers a little cheaper and no difference I can see or hear.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm...thanx fellas. I'll give 'em a try. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

There are three companies that make strings that I know of and make strings for all the big names. Back when I had a memory I could have named them. GHS, Ernie Ball and Dean Markley I think are all made by different companies. I think Gibson might manufacture their own as well.

I find Snake Oil strings to be my favourites right now. Dean has them made to his formula. There's actually some really good articles he's written posted on his site.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

My memory isn't that good either but if I remember correctly, Ernie Ball and GHS are the same strings from the same factory in different packaging. D'Addario are from a different maker.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I think (I don't know this for fact) the major manufacturers like D'addario, GHS and Earnie Ball get their strings from large spools of strings. They pepare the strings by cutting them to length, putting the balls on and stripping the ends of the wound ones, and they have quality controls in place. They may wash them or prepair them in some other way to enhance their properties. They may also wind their wound strings themselves as well.

There are other smaller companies that buy allready made strings and just package them and put their name on them. 

There are definately different qualities of strings, there are some that stretch better than others, and some that break easier than others. There are some that corrode with use and others that don't.

I use D'Addario EXL110's because I like the gauge (the tension and tone is consistent among all strings), they stretch rather than break (they do break on occasion as do all strings), and they return to tune pretty well after they have been stretched. They don't seem to corrode, and I usually end up changing them as they have just become worn out.

I'm not sure if other strings are cheaper or more expensive than D'Addario's - at five bucks a set I think they are worth it andI don't see the need to use anything else when these are working so well for me.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

I've heard (and of course we all know how accurate such hearsay can be) that D'Addario's are among the most consistent strings for diameter, etc.

Not sure WHERE I read/heard it, but it wasn't D'Addario's own press releases


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I've long since given up paying "through the nose" for strings. I used D'Addadarios for the longest time, but in the last couple of years I've switched to these guys:

http://webstrings.com/

I use the Memphis Electric Light set (10-46) and I cant tell the difference between these and other strings I have used. And they're *WAY* cheaper.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> I've long since given up paying "through the nose" for strings. I used D'Addadarios for the longest time, but in the last couple of years I've switched to these guys:
> 
> http://webstrings.com/
> 
> I use the Memphis Electric Light set (10-46) and I cant tell the difference between these and other strings I have used. And they're *WAY* cheaper.


...*very* interesting! how much do you calculate you are paying per set, all in (taxes, duties, exchange etc)?

-dh


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...*very* interesting! how much do you calculate you are paying per set, all in (taxes, duties, exchange etc)?
> 
> -dh


My last order (near the end of 2005) was for 24 sets , which cost me a total (everything included) of $59.22 US. Using todays currency rate, that works out be $68.75 Cdn. So, I work that out to be $2.87 Cdn per set.
Note that they have discounts which are based on how many sets you buy. Those numbers above are with their biggest discount ie 24 sets or more.

I'll also say again that these strings are easily the equal of any of the "regular" priced strings I previously used ie D'Addarios or Ernie Balls.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

The Kicker Of Elves said:


> I've heard (and of course we all know how accurate such hearsay can be) that D'Addario's are among the most consistent strings for diameter, etc.
> 
> Not sure WHERE I read/heard it, but it wasn't D'Addario's own press releases


I have a set of digital calipers and every time I measure my strings, they're bang on. I use the d'addario xl 11s.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

bobb said:


> My memory isn't that good either but if I remember correctly, Ernie Ball and GHS are the same strings from the same factory in different packaging. D'Addario are from a different maker.


That's the one! I remember I bought GHS years ago instead of Ernie Ball's because they were cheaper. I knew they were made by the same company. Thanks for the memory jog.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I did use the EB's too, but 10+ years ago I switched to D'Addarios because of what I perceived then as it being better in terms of breakage and more consistency with the sound you get from it even after you have used them for a bit.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> My last order (near the end of 2005) was for 24 sets , which cost me a total (everything included) of $59.22 US. Using todays currency rate, that works out be $68.75 Cdn. So, I work that out to be $2.87 Cdn per set.
> Note that they have discounts which are based on how many sets you buy. Those numbers above are with their biggest discount ie 24 sets or more.
> I'll also say again that these strings are easily the equal of any of the "regular" priced strings I previously used ie D'Addarios or Ernie Balls.


...that is a _considerable_ saving. thanks for the heads up, mate.

-dh


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I just placed an order with WebStrings for the first time. I ordered a couple of sets for my acoustic guitars and 4 sets for my electrics.So for 6 sets of strings my total ( in $CAD) was $18.84 - shipping included. If the quality is as good as the prices, I'll be buying a lot more from them. I'll let you know what there like when I get them.


----------

